# How much is my 2004 Trek 5000 worth?



## gallorody (Feb 28, 2007)

So I want to sell my 2004 Trek 5000. It's in almost perfect condition and hasn't been ridden that much. 

How much do you think it's worth?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Just less than half of what you paid for it.


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll give you tree fiddy (three dollars and fifty cents) $3.50.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

gallorody said:


> So I want to sell my 2004 Trek 5000. It's in almost perfect condition and hasn't been ridden that much.
> 
> How much do you think it's worth?


http://www.chainreaction.com/05trekcarbonlineup.htm

2007 5000 is ~1700

http://www.duathlon.com/classifieds/detail/3637


I'd guess maybe $1000


----------

